# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  پاسخ به سوالات متداول شما در رشته فیزیک

## Araz

*تو ماه رمضان به دلیل ضعف شدید ساعات مطالعه ام خیلی كم شده و حد اكثر به 5 ساعت رسیده است لطفا راهنمایی كنید كه چطور می تونم این عقب ماندگی را جبران كنم؟*در ماه رمضان به طور طبیعی ساعت مطالعه كاهش می یابد و این امر كاملا طبیعی است. برای بهبود مطالعه بهتر است ساعات مطالعه در ماه رمضان را اندكی تغییر دهید. مثلا از بلافاصله بعد از سحر و یا اگر نشد نهایتا 1.5 ساعت بعداز سحر شروع به مطالعه كنید و تا ساعت 2 بعد از ظهر  مطالعه كنید و بهتر است زمان مطالعه را به صورت 1.5 ساعت مطالعه و 15 دقیقه استراحت قرار دهید. در این ماه خیلی به خودتان سخت نگیرید و هر زمان كه خسته شدید چند دقیقه استراحت كنید. از ساعت 2 تا افطار اگر شد دروس خواندنی و حفظی مانند زبان را مطالعه كنید. مجدد بعد از افطار هم سعی كنید 2 ساعت مطالعه داشته باشید.چون در این بازه هایی كه گفته شد هنوز قند خون كاهش زیادی نیافته است. اگر بتوانید در این ماه ساعات مطالعه را حداقل 6 ساعت مطالعه مفید قرار دهید خوب است.



*نظرتون در مورد كنار گذاشتن یك یا چند درس به دلیل  حجیم بودن و كمبود وقت چیه؟*بهتر است هیچ درسی را به طور كامل كنار نگذارید زیرا بعضی مواقع كنكور به نحوی است كه دروسی كه شما كنار گذاشته اید سوالات ساده ای دارد و مابقی دشوار است و این خیلی به ضرر شما می شود. بهتر است اگر خواستید به صورت مبحثی كنار بگذارید و مباحث كم اهمیت تر و وقت گیر را در یك یا دو درس  كنار بگذارید و مابقی را مطالعه كنید. البته ممكن است بعضی افراد كه تسلط خیلی زیادی روی بعضی دروس دارند با كنار گذاشتن یك یا دو درس سود كنند ولی این در مورد همه صادق نیست.



*آیا اگر وقت كم باشه میشه  تمرین كتب درسی را حل نكنیم؟*یكی از راه های بهبود تسلط تست زنی حل تمرین زیاد است. اصلا به تمرین ها به چشم كار وقت گیر نگاه نكنید زیرا تاثیری كه حل تمرین كتب درسی دارد هیچ وقت تست ندارد. تمرین ها باعث می شود كه روش حل را بیاموزید و دیگر با دیدن تست های جدید شكه نشوید و اگر نباشد هر تست برای شما نكته ای جدید خواهد داشت. البته تاثیر حل تست انكار ناپذیر است ولی هر كدام تاثیر خاص خود را دارد. پس تا آنجا كه می توانید قبل از ورود به مرحله تست زنی ، تمریتن حل كنید و اگر مشكل وقت داشتید تعداد تمرین ها را كاهش دهید ولی كامل حذف نكنید.



*از كتاب حل المسائل استفاده كنیم یا نه؟*بهتر است از این كتاب ها استفاده كنید زیرا سرعت مطالعه را افزایش می دهد ولی شیوه استفاده آن بایستی به صورت زیر باشد:مرحله اول: حداقل 10 دقیقه روی تمرین كار كنید تا خودتان حل كنید.مرحله دوم: اگر در مرحله اول موفق نشدید بخشی از جواب را از روی حل المسائل نگاه كرده و سعی كنید مابقی را خودتان حل كنید.مرحله سوم: اگر هیچكدام از دو مرحله قبل جواب نداد، جواب را به طور كامل نگاه كنید و بعد كتاب حل المسائل را بسته و حتما یك بار همان جواب را به طور كامل خودتان روی كاغذ انجام دهید.



*آیا هر درسی كه خوندیم بلافاصله تست هاشم بزنیم یا همه درس ها رو بخونیم بعد كلی تست بزنیم؟*بهتر است روزی كه درسی را به صورت مفهومی و حل تمرین، مطالعه می كنید تست آن درس را نزنید و تست زنی آن را به یك یا دو روز بعد موكول كنید و دو روز قبل از هر آزمون آزمایشی را تست تمام دروس را به طور كلی با هم مرور كنید.



*یه مشكل بزگ دارم اونم اینه كه توی تست زدن با اینكه راه حل و می دونم باز آخرش تو مثبت و منفی اشتباه می كنم و از این قبیل اشتباهات دارم راه حل شما چیه؟*برای حل این مشكل بهتر است زیاد تمرین و تست حل كنید و در هر مرحله دوره سعی كنید بیشتر آنها را مرور كنید.و مهمتر از همه هنگام حل (چه در مرحله اول و چه در هنگام دوره) جواب را تا مرحله آخر كه مثلا به جواب عددی می رسد پیش بروید زیرا اگر بگویید مابقی ساده است، همان قسمت ساده سر جلسه مشكل ساز می شود و الان بایستی تا حد امكان سرعت و دقت محاسباتتان را هم افزایش دهید.



*در درس زمین شناسی زمین شناسی مشكل دارم با وجود اینكه خیلی مطالعه می كنم اما نمیتونم تست ها رو بزنم فقط 30 درصد سوالا رو با خوندن رسول اخروی میزنم؟*بیشتر تست های درس زمین شناسی را می توان در كتاب های زمین شناسی عمومی یافت ولی بعضی از سوالات  هم خارج از این مباحث است و مربوط به زمین شناسی ساختمانی و یا ژئوشیمی و ... است كه نمیتوان برای حل آن چند تس تمام این منابع را مطالعه كرد پس بهتر است به مطالعه همان زمین شناسی عمومی اكتفا كرد كه بیشترین شباهت را با تست ها كتاب زمین شناسی عمومی رسول اخروی و كتاب زمین شناسی فیزیكی انتشارات پیام نور دارد. كه از لحاظ آموزشی و توضیحی كتاب پیام نور بهتر است ولی كتاب رسول اخروی هم اسامی زیادی دارد كه در آن كتاب نیست.



*آیا داوطلبان رشته ژئوفیزیك باید هر دو درس زمین شناسی و ریاضی فیزیك تخصصی را بزنند؟*داوطلبان هر یك از دو گرایش بایستی به یكی از چهار درس پاسخ دهند. داوطلبان گرایش ژئوفیزیك بایستی بین دو درس زمین شناسی و ریاضی فیزیك تخصصی انتخاب كنند و داوطلبان هواشناسی هم بایستی بین ترمودینامیك و هواشناسی انتخاب كنند.از لحاظ تاثیر در نمره این دو درس تفاوتی ندارند و تفاوتی نمی كند كه كدام را اتنتخاب كنید. ولی تعداد سوالات زمین شناسی 30 سوال و ریاضی فیزیك تخصصی 20 سوال است. از لحاظ درسی زمین شناسی ساده تر است و بالا بردن درصد در زمین شناسی راحت تر است ولی از آنجا كه نمره تراز در نتیجه مهم است و بیشتر داوطلبان درس زمین شناسی را انتخاب می كنند و متوسط درصد آن هم بالاست بنابراین كسی كه بتواند درس ریاضی فیزیك تخصصی را خوب بزند نتیجه بهتری خواهد گرفت.

----------

